# snap cap keeps popping up



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So, no woodrivers for me.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For me, there are only three types of hand planes: Veritas, Lie-Nielsen, and vintage.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree! but found out too late.

just got my first Veritas, the medium shoulder plane and it is nice! and my old Stanley 6 & 7 are such a joy to use. I do really like my wood river 4 & 3, but going forward, no more Chinese made for me.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Saw one of these at Woodcraft… Hated it.

I do like my WR #4 however, it hangs and performs as well or better than my Vintage Stanley bench planes.

If you are looking for a new block plane, Veritas and LN are the way to go for now.


----------



## MattMize (Sep 22, 2012)

I've had the exact same problem with mine. It doesn't seem to matter how light or aggressive the cut is, it just keeps popping up! I'll definitely be investing in some other brand for my next one!


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the report on the issue. Will take note.


----------



## BigDawg (Mar 19, 2008)

I too have the LA block plane from WoodRiver. I also experience the exact same problem. I should have spent the extra $40 on the Veritas because I have to anyway.


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

Imagine my surprise at reading this article, I thought they were designed to have to pop the cap to adjust the blade.


----------

